# Do you clean your cat's eyes



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

One of my kitten seems to get quite a lot of sleep in her eyes on a daily basis. She will eventually clean it off herself but it is there for most of the day. I saw some eye wipes in the pet shop and they say you should wipe them daily which I tried but she hates it. I don't know whether it is worth it really as she doesn't seem to mind the sleep and she gets it out by the end of the day. What does everyone else do?

The other kitten doesn't seem to get it quite so bad, but she does get it sometimes.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Merson gets 'sleep' worse than my other two so I just use my finger to remove it. Exactly as you would with your kids -or what my mum used to do to me...!!!


----------



## OwnedByCats (Sep 5, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Merson gets 'sleep' worse than my other two so I just use my finger to remove it. Exactly as you would with your kids -or what my mum used to do to me...!!!


None of mine are that bad, but if ever I do see any sleep in their eyes, I do exactly the same as MoggyBaby . I am not one to skimp on what I spend on my cats, in fact quite the opposite, but sometimes there are examples of things being sold just to make a few quid and eye wipes IMO are an example of that! If there is any reason for me to think that my finger would not be appropriate, I'd dampen a tissue and clean their eyes that way.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I was actually thinking about this the other day! because my cat looked up at me and had a little bit of sleep in the corners and I'd never noticed it so I was wondering if it was like an eye infection or whether I'd just never noticed

so I wiped it with a piece of kitchen roll and it wasn't like wet and gooey it had dried and looked clearish . . . 

it hasn't come back since so I have no idea what she had been up to!!!

I will never forget the day when I was little and I tried to see if my cat was interested in my fish finger that I was eating and unbeknown to me it had a bit of tomato ketchup on and it dripped in her eye. . . she screeched so loudly and shot off in the opposite direction and my mum caught her and cleaned her eye with a very wet face cloth

poor little thing it must have been absolutely horrible for her! she probably thought something had stabbed into her eye it will have hurt so much  I felt so bad about it even though I was only really young  never held any food over her since though!!!!


----------



## Annie2610 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lily has her cleaned with luke warm water and cotton wool. When she was a kitten i did it daily she doesnt need it that often now.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Sam often has sleepy eyes when he wakes up. We just wipe it away with our fingers.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

I was using fingers but they hated it. I thought the wipes would help but they hate that even more. I think I might just leave them to it unless it gets really bad.


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Freya gets lots of sleeping dust in her eyes. I am a bit cautious as she had a lot of eye infectious when she was little. But I will use my fingers as long as it isn't in her eye but close to it and only if it comes away easy with a gentle wipe

She doesn't mind as she got used to the eye drops as a kitty. Humphrey doesn't like me going near his eyes so I only wipe if it is particularly big/ugly


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Izzie said:


> One of my kitten seems to get quite a lot of sleep in her eyes on a daily basis. She will eventually clean it off herself but it is there for most of the day. I saw some eye wipes in the pet shop and they say you should wipe them daily which I tried but she hates it. I don't know whether it is worth it really as she doesn't seem to mind the sleep and she gets it out by the end of the day. What does everyone else do?
> 
> The other kitten doesn't seem to get it quite so bad, but she does get it sometimes.


Yes I have a habit of cleaning my cats eyes if they got dirt or sleep on their tear ducts with my finger.


----------



## Paulamaria (Aug 23, 2011)

We used to have a cat who turned up as a stray just before I was born and lived to the grand old age of about 18! I have memories of my mum cleaning her eyes if she had sleep or anything with a teabag that had been in boiling water and cooled down. Not quite sure why this was, but have heard of others who do the same! I think my mum probably still uses this remedy, not sure though as not something our cat now has too much trouble with


----------



## KochiKi (Aug 20, 2011)

My mom would pick the "eye boogers" out of our cats' eyes and I used to think it was sooooo gross. lol Now, if Ki has them, which is rare, I do the same thing and wipe her eyes with a tissue. She's not crazy about it, but she's a good girl. Once I had to hold her down to get a claw clipping out of her eye because she flung her foot as I snipped. I was so afraid she was going to scratch her cornea. 

That was an experience. I cried afterwards because I felt so mean and horrible.


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

Like others I wipe them off with my finger and say "clean eyes" Now when I say it to Moriarty he sticks his chin out  but lets me do it quite happily. Tabitha is slowly getting used to clean eyes but she has to contend with clean nose too  Kitten bogies ewwwwwww

Em xxxxxxxxx


----------



## marie2263 (Sep 5, 2011)

I use cotton wool and luke warm water for mine he gets really bad stain just at the bottom of his eyes lid it's his type of breed especially with his teething hopefully it will be less apparent when he stop teething. 

I am not confident with eyes wipe because of chemical I tried EyeEnvy stain remover as sugested by the breeder but poor little mite ended up quite sore so now I just use water and cotton wool, cotton buds suppose to be good as well my vet show me how to use it.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Paulamaria said:


> We used to have a cat who turned up as a stray just before I was born and lived to the grand old age of about 18! I have memories of my mum cleaning her eyes if she had sleep or anything with a teabag that had been in boiling water and cooled down. Not quite sure why this was, but have heard of others who do the same! I think my mum probably still uses this remedy, not sure though as not something our cat now has too much trouble with


we do the same for our cats and dogs tea has a natural anticeptic in it and using the tea bag is safer than cotton wool tissue ect as the fibres in them can scratch the lens of the eye and cause damage to the eye.
if the sleep turns a yellow/green colour or the eye seems to be a bit stuck together it may need a trip to the vets for further treatment but the teabag def helps loads


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I just use my fingers too. Bloo has never minded but Freckle used to complain at first. Now he realises it's a quick rub and over he doesn't mind


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I use my finger for Lillies and once in a while give them a wipe with a damp cloth. Her eyes are much better than they were, but when we first got her and were fighting to get her flea allergy under control her eyes were streaming and I was cleaning them at least once a day  A bargin £60 vet trip a change of flea treatment and a re spray of the house later and I have to clean them maybe once a week to once a fortnight now.

She isn't keen but she is getting used to it and learning that a kiss on the nose and a treat follows soon after.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I clean Molly's on a daily basis. I use the flat round make up remover pads with warm water. She just sits in my arms and lets me wipe them with no problem


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I clean Molly's on a daily basis. I use the flat round make up remover pads with warm water. She just sits in my arms and lets me wipe them with no problem


When Merson's left eye is being particularly sensitive, and more teary than usual, this is exactly what I do. After 10 years, he is so used to it, he justs sits there and waits for me to finish.


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Ours get a lot of sleep in their eyes and crusty black snot as well.  I just clean it with my fingers and if it's particularly crusty, I use a damp flannel or cotton pad. Quite often they clean each other's faces though. When they were poorly last week they let themselves go a little bit and I had to clean them more often. It doesn't take long if you don't let it build up.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

I use a soft tissue. My cat likes it.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Benji, having Calici, does have watery eyes and red third eyelids the poor mite. If its an easy crumble I just take it off with my finger, if it's stuck to hsi fur then I use a bit of cotton or a make up removed pad and wipe his eye with it soaked in a bit of warm water. He doesn't like it so if I spend too much time wiping his eye he wriggles like a worm 

Storm doesn't have any problems with his eyes, unless he goes in to the litter box right after I've filled it up and he gets dust in his eyes!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

I never have and Scamp wouldn't like it, the only time I bathed around his eye was when it was injured, now he only has the one I just keep a close watch to see everything is ok. He doesn't mind me stroking around his eye or where the other one used to be, but go near him with something in your hand and he tries to bolt, just doesn't like being messed with  Mind you I can't say I have ever had a problem with sleep, so never had to deal with this one


----------

